# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  تهنئة

## حسام جمال محمود

:Throb: كل سنة وانت طيبة يا دكتور وعام سعيد على حضرتك وعلينا انشاء الله :Bouquet: 

_HAPPY NEW YEAR_

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

[align=center]

أخي العزيز الأستاذ / حسام جمال محمود
الشكر الجزيل على تهنئتك الرقيقة بالعام الميلادي الجديد 2011م 
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير 
مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد
[/align]

----------

